# Beautiful plaster identification



## TomasWall (9 mo ago)

Hello everyone, im looking for more information regarding the plaster on these pictures.
Any idea on how is this technique called or any video/instructions on how is it made? Tried to google it with bo success. Thank you! I appreciate your help a lot!


----------



## Plaster 101 (Sep 11, 2021)

TomasWall said:


> Hello everyone, im looking for more information regarding the plaster on these pictures.
> Any idea on how is this technique called or any video/instructions on how is it made? Tried to google it with bo success. Thank you! I appreciate your help a lot!
> View attachment 41867
> 
> ...


Looks like it was applied with a plaster pump.
More than likely just Gypsun all purpose plaster.
My guess is your located some where in the South West with that type texture.


----------

